
Terrorism and the emergence of Stand alone complex behavior - blopeur
http://www.reflectionsofthevoid.com/2015/01/terrorism-and-emergence-of-stand-alone.html
======
nmc
Interesting read, although some claims are thrown in without any source or
justification whatsoever.

Still, I almost feel like the reference to Ghost in the Shell is simply an
excuse to insert the Laughing Man logo at the end. From the Wikipedia page
linked to in the article:

 _What separates the Stand Alone Complex from normal copycat behavior is that
there is no real originator of the copied action, but merely a rumor or an
illusion that supposedly performed the copied action. There may be real people
who are labeled as the originator, but in reality, no one started the original
behavior._

According to the above, I am not sure the "recent terrorist acts of seemingly
disconnected individual" mentioned in the article actually qualify as Stand
Alone Complex.

------
executesorder66
Really interesting article.

I always love it when concepts from fiction become real.

I was expecting a Ghost in the Shell refrence, and was not disappointed.

------
a_imho
>Recently terrorist acts of seemingly disconnected individual started to rise

Granted there were 3 internationally high publicity terrorist acts in Europe
recently, I think there is an element of confirmation bias in that statement.

